# Driving me crazy please help. Rome 390 Boss & Katana



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Your boots are centered over your board in your old bindings and much more heel heavy in your new bindings. The new bindings are too big and don't appear to have an adjustable heel cup. You can use your base plates to center your boot, which may limit your stance width options, or sell them and go with the smaller size.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The new Katanas have full adjustability of the heel cup amongst other things. It's the main reason I bought them as an alternative to Cartels. 

My new Katanas & Their ability to adjust & properly center my size 10 32's on an old, wide board of mine, have given new life to an old deck!

Here's the link to Romes binding manuals. This should help you get them adjusted right. 

Rome Binding Manuals

-edit-
Oh,... and check your fwd lean adjustment on the back foot. I had mine set wrong for a bit & it felt a little strange also.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Your boots are centered over your board in your old bindings and much more heel heavy in your new bindings. The new bindings are too big and don't appear to have an adjustable heel cup. You can use your base plates to center your boot, which may limit your stance width options, or sell them and go with the smaller size.


+1 to this

I have almost the same exact setup. Used to have 390 boss. Got a one magtek, adidas response, and targas. I tried to setup the targas the same exact way as my 390 boss, but I set the "response" adjustments to the highest (ankle stiffness, etc..)

The 390 boss was toe heavy, so I had to adjust it back using the base plate holes. Targas were exactly on the middle without adjustment to the base plate holes


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

images were hard to see good detail on the mobile. And due to the angle, it's still a bit difficult to be certain. But From viewing on my laptop,… It sure looks like you've got the forward lean on your _rear_ foot set _Waaay_ more than your front! :blink: 

That would sure fuck up my heel toe transitions!! :shrug:


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

you didn't mention which sizes you have, but the 390 bosses came in S/M and L/XL and Katanas come in 3 sizes, S/M-M/L-L/XL. Which do you have? I'm guessing L/XL 390 and M/L Katanas. As mentioned, slide the heel cup all the forward. There are screws hidden under the footbed and on the side of the baseplate but you have to loosen the mounting disc too.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Kinda hard to see in the pictures, but I just got new Targas and noticed that I had to set the forward lean to match the forward lean of my boots, or else the only part of the boot contacting the highback was the heel and it pushed the boot too far forward in the binding. Wonder if maybe you're having a similar problem.

Once I got that dialed in the rest of the adjustments fell into place. The highback rotation and highback canting now match my boots and stance exactly. It did take a bit to get used to that; I feel absolutely locked in in the Targas more than any other binding I've tried.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

Made the same transition this year from 390 Boss to Katanas and here is my input:

-As someone already mentioned the Katana come in 3 sizes while the 390 Boss come in two sizes. I also wear a size 10 and the 10 is close to being the biggest size that will fit in a M/L Katana which is a 10.5. With that being said out of the box they are set to fit the median size of their size range (8ish)

I personally had to adjust the heel cup out on one of my bindings while leaving one the same. This can be done by loosening 3 screws. One under the foot bed and two on the side.

When centering your boot and binding keep in mind that the M/L Katana has a smaller overall footprint and footbed because its a smaller size (M/L compared to L/XL).

-The toe straps have adjustments that are tool-less, because our foot size is on the large side for the M/L I have to make sure the toe straps are always on the furthest adjustment. If you look where the toe strap connects to the base you will be able to see the 2 different adjustments levels. Not to be mistaken with adjusting the ratchet on the strap. Be aware that these are held in place by the pressure of your foot on the footbed and will move on the fly when boarding and you strap in and out. I check these before every run especially on my back foot that comes in and out of the binding.

As someone else mentioned as well, 390 boss are naturally a toe heavy binding so even after adjusting the heelcup, to center the footbed on the board I had to slide the whole binding two holes back toward my heel edge and use the extra holes provided on the base plate.

My Katana naturally centered on the board without have to adjust using the extra holes on the base plate. If you notice the 390 base plate has degree measurements on all four sides on the base plate while Katana only have them on two sides indicating that the base plate is less versatile in heel to toe edge adjustment and should be used for micro adjustments tail to nose only. I believe this is because the binding footbed already center naturally on the board and doesnt need heel to toe edge adjustment.

Keep in mind the footbed itself can be adjusted into 3 different positions as well.

Luckily the Katana are a very versatile and easy to adjust binding. Most of the screws dont need to be completely removed for things to be adjusted and there are little notches and marks on most parts of the binding to help with the measuring of the adjustments. This should help give you an idea of the range of the adjustments and on which end of the range you are or need to be.

With that being said I also noticed I can crank down the ankle strap a lot more with the Katana than the 390 Boss.
Avoid this as it can cause early muscle fatigue.

The Katana did feel more responsive than the 390 and took a little getting used to I also felt like the binding allowed the board to flex more torsionally than the 390 which is a bigger beefier binding overall that is very stable and damp.

Some of this stability and dampness is sacrifice for a lighter and more responsive binding overall. I found I did have to be more on my toes but had more precise movement control.

Hope this helps


----------



## mlouca11 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks guys. This was it. I had to remove the 3 screws and adjust the size of the binding. I maxed it out assuming its for a size 10/11. 

Day and night difference. Thanks for all the replies!!!


----------

